# Gazpacho Spread



## SharonT (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a great appetizer spread for summertime.  Heap even more chopped vegetables on top and around the sides!
Gazpacho Spread
1 (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup sour cream
1/2 cup grated Cheddar cheese
2 tablespoons minced fresh cilantro
1 clove garlic, pressed
1 small tomato, seeded and chopped
1 English cucumber, peeled and chopped
2 green onions, sliced
Combine cream cheese and sour cream.  Mix well.  Stir in cheddar cheese, cilantro and garlic.  Cover and chill several hours to allow flavors to blend.  When ready to serve, mound cream cheese mixture onto a serving dish.  Top with tomatoes, onions and cucumbers.  Serve with bagel chips or baked pita chips or other crackers.


----------



## JMediger (Jul 12, 2006)

This looks really yummy - we are hosting a party for my honey's office on Sunday and I was looking for one more snack.  Perfect timeing!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks awesome Sharon, thanks for posting this yummy recipe. I`d love to try it with pita bread or even as a sandwich spread with some grilled chicken or pork loin


----------

